# Rest in Peace, Mik



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I read on Facebook this morning that Mik (whose real name is Allen Bupp) passed away. My condolences to his family. 

Later,

K


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Our condolences to Mick's family 

Chuckger


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

WHAT? OMG!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Say it's not so. This hard to believe. Later RJD


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Sad, yes. So sorry to hear a train friend is gone. Condolences to the family


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

OMG! He was always active in the hobby and doing volunteer work at his steam club and just finished his steam tractor. This is unbelieveable. What a shock. 

Our thoughts and prayers go out to his family.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

This is very sad news indeed. MIK was so resourceful at creating models from the most unlikely stuff, and his work in live steam traction equipment was masterful.

My condolences to his family.

David Meashey


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

This is sad. I feel as if I have lost a friend, I never got to meet. I think his MLS car was a stroke of genius. I thoroughly enjoyed plotting the progress of the car through the membership. Thanks MIK for bring part of our hobby. I'm sorry that we never got to meet face to face. Chuck


----------



## D-n-H - Kirkville Branch (Jan 14, 2008)

Horrible news, he was my kind of scratch build icon - on the cheap and gritty, RIP Mik


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

How Sad.....My Condolences to his Family 


JJ


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

RIP Mik...I know you'll find some junk up there and make something. We've missed you on chat.


----------



## fsfazekas (Feb 19, 2008)

RIP Mik...very sad to hear of the loss of one of our own.


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Sad news, indeed. My condolences. 


-Kevin.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Will miss his posts. Feel bad for his young family. It will be hard for them.


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

It saddens me to hear of Mik's passing. Mik was the driving force behind the traveling car that will soon find a place on the wall in my office. I haven't had a chance to put it up yet. I really appreciated his efforts to push this forward. He will be missed.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Shad:


Thanks for posting the picture.

Mik started the project in the summer of 2010. I put my decals on in August of 2010. The car traveled over 32000 miles up and down and back and forth across the country. Alaska to Florida, California to New York. The trip ended in January of 2013 when Shad received it.

Thanks Mik for starting this project.

Chuck










Here is the bill of lading with all the stops. Unfortunately, I did not add a column for dates.



Map 


Distance from Cumulative Stop Railroad Username Location Previous Stop Distance 1 Allegheny Valley MIK Slippery Rock, Pa. 0 0 2 Iron Island RR Dieseldude Buffalo, N. Y. 144 144 3 Clear Lake Lumber Co. Chuck N Herndon, Va. 280 424 4 Jackson and Burke Bruce Chandler Burke, Va. 17 441 5 IE&W Dr. Rivet Purcellville, Va. 54 495 6 Silo Falls Ron Brown Newark, Valley,N. Y. 228 723 return to 

Herndon, Va. 228 951 7 BibleGrove RR BibleGrove RR Jonesboro, Il. 654 1605 8 C&RR MT. LINE RReiffer Grandville, Mi. 408 2013 9 North Table Creek GRR NTCGRR Nebraska City, Ne 540 2553 10 
UP9018 Marysville, Ks 72 2625 11 
wchasr Allegany, NY 960 3585 12 Moose Valley RR leftyfretguy North Tonawanda, N. Y. 68 3653 13 
Greg Elmassian Carlsbad, Ca 2183 5836 14 Fairplex 
Pomona, Ca 66 5902 15 D&P Mt. Railroad curlyp Paso Robles, Ca 199 6101 16 Camarillo Pacific Trainwreckfilms Menlo Park, Ca 151 6252 17 White Deer RR White Deer RR Vancouver, Wa 566 6818 18 Worthington and Randolph RR nkelsey Canby, Or 25 6843 19 smalltown rr pete Canton, Oh 2085 8928 20 North Kingston and Foster RR dtetreault Kingston, RI 516 9444 21 Subumbra Garden Railway Bill C. Bridgeton, NJ 243 9687 22 
cabforward Granite Bay, Ca 2438 12125 23 Vintage Rose RR livesteam53 Las Vegas, Nv 375 12500 24 

Diamondhead, Ms 1538 14038 return to 

Granite Bay, Ca 1890 15928 25 
vsmith Pasadena, Ca 376 16304 26 Vail and Totalwreck RR totalwrecker Vail, Az 431 16735 27 
KCHahn Longmont, Co 642 17377 28 
TJH Orlando, Fl 1566 18943 29 K&K the road to nowhere Flats Smiths Station, Al 353 19296 30 
Nicholas Savagty Poughkeepsie, NY 882 20178 31 Pittsburgh Limestone Railway Nutz-n-Bolts Pittsburgh, Pa 328 20506 32 Deadwood & black Hills Western Jake3404 Hayward, SD 1214 21720 33 Ths Spring Creek RR Jerry Barnes Lexington, NE 280 22000 34 North Pole and Southern Thinker T Kenai, AK 2545 24545 35 Copper River & Northwestern RR Blackburn 49 Copper Center, AK 221 24766 


aka Cicely, AK 
24766 36 
Therios Hillsboro, Or 1441 26207 37 Tuscarora RR East Broad Top Denver, Co 976 27183 38 via IE&W Dr. Rivet York, PA 1495 28678 39 Corolla & South Shores RR Docwatsonva Hendersonville, NC 449 29127 40 Garden Metal Models Steven Gugel Sykesville, Md 412 29539 
Moose Caboose Glen Stegmiller 

29539 

Wally Allen 

29539 41 Great Northern Railway S.Div. GN_Rocky Possum Snout, GA 604 30143 


(aka Tallapoosa, GA) 

45 Freedom Central Jason Galloway Ginter Pa 616 30759 42 C&RR MT. LINE RReiffer Grandville, Mi. 410 31169 43 Twin Lakes and Lazy Frog RR Bob in Kalamazoo Kalamazoo, Mi. 48 31217 44 Pine Ridge Lumber Company Steamlogger Jenison, Mi 45 31262 45 
ShadsTrains Salt Lake City, UT 1345 32607


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

Rest in peace to a creative spirit.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Our condolences to Mik's family.


----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

Rest in Peace my friend.........


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, another brother in the hobby gone. Very say to hear this.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 26 Oct 2013 10:44 AM 
Yes, another brother in the hobby gone. Very say to hear this. 

...........................................

What he said.. Sniff Sniff..










Our Condolences to Mik's family.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

I was just over on the Bachmann forum, reading about replacement connie gears..
which led to a page about how to replace the connie gear..I happened to glance at the URL..and hey, it's Mik! 
I found his entire directory on "the-ashpit.com"..

Index of Mik 

Take a look through the files that end with .html, those are webpages.
Lots of Mik's prototype webpages, and lots of webpages about his modeling projects.

And someone in that forum posted his obituary here:

Mik's obituary

Rest in Peace Harry..

Scot


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott thanks for posting that. It was always fun to read miks posts and see what he was up to.


----------

